# This Shit is badass



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2009)

FOR SCIENCE
http://www.cracked.com/article_17476_7-man-made-substances-that-laugh-in-face-physics.html


EDIT: oops should be in that links place.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Thi Shit is badass/*

That whole site is amazing.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 27, 2009)

_"Carbon nanotubes will fucking solve it all_."

I think we just found the world's upgrade from duct-tape.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2009)

I know man this site is amazing and shit.


----------



## Rytes (Nov 27, 2009)

i <3 science


----------



## xcliber (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd like to hear Bill Nye's explanation of ferrofluids.


----------

